# gym and gp's



## nitaduck (Mar 22, 2012)

grr just joined gym to help my weight loss and state of mind - now they tell me i need a note from my gp because of my diabetes and conditions which go with it.
i have to pay upto ?20 for this but gp won't write letter because my bp little higher than it should be
nita


----------



## Northerner (Mar 22, 2012)

That's ridiculous  They ought to be able to devise a routine that is suitable for you and taking into account your health problems. Perhaps if you make an appointment with your GP you can get a letter written for nothing if you explain how you hope it will help with your health? Worth a try!


----------



## RissyKay (Mar 23, 2012)

Not fair! 

I just joined a gym and they didn't say anything about my diabetes at all, just told me to make sure I have things with me in case of a HYPO! 

I hope you can sort it all out!


----------



## Babysaurus (Mar 23, 2012)

How annoying for you! Sounds like they are having to cover their backs in case something happens diabetes related and you decide it's their fault! Only thing I can suggest is the same as Northerner. Either that or find another gym! 
Good luck!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Mar 23, 2012)

RissyKay said:


> Not fair!
> 
> I just joined a gym and they didn't say anything about my diabetes at all, just told me to make sure I have things with me in case of a HYPO!
> 
> I hope you can sort it all out!



I would be very concerned if I joined a gym and all they could muster up is just ensure that you got your hypo kit...

A gym should be assessing new members, fitness levels and any medical history, so a training regime can be started both at the right level of activity for the fitness and any medical condition.

Yes part of asking for a GP letter is to cover their back from being sued.  But it's also a case of ensuring that the member is fit enough to accomplish what they say they can do without killing themselves trying..

Bit off I must admit, a doctor charging ?20 for the said letter, when you'll trying to do something to keep yourself out of his surgery...

As to your doctor not giving you a letter due to high BP, well he's is considering your welfare, but you do need to discuss with him, what you can sort of exercise you can do to safely get yourself fitter and bring down your BP..


----------



## Austin Mini (Mar 23, 2012)

Ah but you are forgetting NHS GPs have been on well over ?1k per week for at least eight years now. My GP has had to go back to Holland as they are now paying ???? more than UK.


----------



## ukjohn (Mar 23, 2012)

Nita, Hi.

Ask your Doctor to refer you for the exercise on prescription, if excepted you get 12 weeks free at the gym, and also an NHS trainer will check your blood pressure and measurements, and work out a training regime for you.

John.


----------



## NatB (Mar 23, 2012)

Can't you ask the diabetic nurse to do you a letter for the gym or does it have to be the doctor? I hope you get it sorted out soon.


----------



## MCH (Mar 23, 2012)

nitaduck said:


> because my bp little higher than it should be
> nita



In my area, a couple of years ago, I managed to get reduced cost membership at my local gym (council run) because my blood pressure was borderline high. To get this I had to get a form from the gym, whoch my GP had to sign. This did not cost  me anything.


----------



## Carina1962 (Mar 24, 2012)

that is strange, i joined my gym nearly a year ago and it was me that mentioned i had diabetes, not them.


----------



## hotchop (Mar 25, 2012)

When I joined the gym I wasnt allowed to start until my doc had signed a form saying that I was allowed... it made my blood boil but I did it. I did not have to pay though.

Health and safety gone maaddddd but I suppose the gym need to cover their own backs for insurance purposes


----------



## cherrypie (Mar 25, 2012)

I did see an article in Pulse where G.P.'s were as concerned as gym staff about this.

G.P.'s were concerned that there could be litigation if they gave the green light for patients to exercise and then something happened to them and they were worried that they could be sued.  The gym staff were worried that they did not have the medical expertise to sanction a person being fit to exercise and needed a G.P. to allow it.

This doesn't explain the cost of a letter but I think there will be new guidelines issued to G.P.'s soon as it is an odd situation as nobody seems to want the responsibility.


----------



## RissyKay (Mar 26, 2012)

Just a thought.. Have you tried a different gym??


----------



## nitaduck (Mar 26, 2012)

*gp and gym*

thanks for the advice guys - there were some good  idea's which i will give a go let u know how i get on


----------

